# Snake Pics (not the most pleasant)



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics of my Irian Jaya Pythons doing what they like doing (hanging around while eating) and the Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake lazing around ...


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I love your Morelia Spilota!! good pics!! please post more of that snake! ( I do like your KingSnake...but Boids have my heart)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Makes me miss my jungle carpet.







Great pics!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome pics red eyes .. i love how they are turning brown


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice br0


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the repiles


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice pics


----------

